# Showering



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

How To Shower Like a Woman :

Take off clothes and place them sectioned in laundry basket according
to lights and darks.

Walk to bathroom wearing long dressing gown. If you see husband along
the way, cover up any exposed areas.

Look at your womanly physique in the mirror - make mental note to do
more sit-ups/leg-lifts, etc.

Get in the shower.

Use face cloth, arm cloth, leg cloth, long loofah, wide loofah and pumice stone.

Wash your hair once with cucumber and sage shampoo with 43 added vitamins.

Wash your hair again to make sure it's clean.

Condition your hair with grapefruit mint conditioner enhanced.

Wash your face with crushed apricot facial scrub for 10 minutes until red.

Wash entire rest of body with ginger nut and jaffa cake body wash.


Rinse conditioner off hair.

Shave armpits and legs.

Turn off shower.

Squeegee off all wet surfaces in shower.

Spray mould spots with Tile cleaner.

Get out of shower.

Dry with towel the size of a small country.

Wrap hair in super absorbent towel.

Return to bedroom wearing long dressing gown and towel on head. If you
see husband along the way, cover up any exposed areas.



How To Shower Like a Man :

Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the bed and leave them in a pile.

Walk naked to the bathroom.

If you see wife along the way, shake willy at her making the 'woo-woo' sound.

Look at your manly physique in the mirror.

Admire the size of your willy and scratch your bum.

Get in the shower.

Wash your face.

Wash your armpits.

Blow your nose in your hands and let the water rinse them off. Fart and
laugh at how loud it sounds in the shower. Spend majority of time
washing privates and surrounding area. Wash your bum, leaving those
coarse bum hairs stuck on the soap.

Wash your hair.

Make a Shampoo Mohawk.

Wee.

Rinse off and get out of shower.

Partially dry off.

Fail to notice water on floor because curtain was hanging out of bath
the whole time.

Admire willy size in mirror again.

Leave shower curtain open, wet mat on floor, light and fan on.

Return to bedroom with towel around waist.

If you pass wife, pull off towel, shake willy at her and make the 'woo-woo' sound again.

Throw wet towel on bed.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Men all over the world are the same.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hmmmnnn. As far as I'm concerned the wee and the nose blow don't ring true, but the rest ...... 

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

You bragging Dave, or just leaving it open like that for peoples imagination.

Nice one Don. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Actually I wasn't thinking about me, rather generalizing on behalf of perhaps a significant subset of the male sex.

I will admit to some of the, say, absent minded aspects, but never the cruder ones 

Dave


----------

